# all of thee above stress anger sorrow guilt anxiety depression



## lostcovergirl (Sep 9, 2011)

so here is the thing I am in love with my husband we have three kids all together one his one ours one mine in that order (longer story). I am a stay at home mom in a single car family I see the same three people everyday I am 1000 miles away from all my family and friends it has been 4 years since i was home i dont have any friends here and his family has their own agenda in life. I am home sick lonely and hurting in this place in my heart so bad i want to cry i want to yell and scream and not be judged. My husband is an emotionally stunted man who does not now how to love the way any normal woman wants. we have been together for a total of 6 years but if you ask him it has only been three (we had a 6 month break). and since we have been back together i cant do anything right i feel like sex is the reason he keeps me around. i feel like maybe he is pushing so i will leave so i can be the bad guy again the first time was hard enough. But my problem is all this emotion i have inside of me he doesnt listen and when he does it turns into a fight and i feel worse and push it all inside during our break i met a guy he wined me dined me held my hand kissed me spooned me all the things i dont get (but need) and things went bad but not before i got knoked up so now me and this break up guy have a kid together but my husband still took me back and he is my baby's father. but there is still know love and here is where it gets hard i find my self wanting more like an urge to be unfaithful but that is not what i want I am lonley no friends or anybody to talk to so dont know what i want but i find my self dreaming and thinking about break up guy and how good it felt have his arms around me. I love my husband so madly and for all this bad i have said once in a while he will say or do something that melts my heart like butter I DONT KNOW WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME


----------

